# Addieren und Subtrahieren von Spalten MYSQL



## madirfan (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo leute.

ich hab 2 Spalten in der Datenbank die eine  Wert haben.
ich wollte Sie Addieren - Subtrahieren

eine Spalte Addieren hab ich herausgefunden..

```
<?php
$mysqlabfr = "SELECT SUM(dauer) FROM urlaubsantrag WHERE userid='$userid ' ";
$mysqlerg = mysql_query($mysqlabfr) or die (mysql_error());
echo mysql_result($mysqlerg,0);

while ($row = mysql_fetch_array($mysqlerg))
  {
  $aktuell= $row[0];
  $gesamt = $gesamt+$aktuell;
  }
echo $gesamt;
?>
```

ich möchte 2 spalten addieren und ausgeben..


----------



## Homer Simpson (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
einfach mit dem minuszeichen:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/de/arithmetic-functions.html

z.B.

```
SELECT dauer - urlaubstage as restliche_tage FROM urlaubsantrag...
```

Gruß
Markus


----------

